# Would you like to go to the movies on Saturday?



## VivaReggaeton88

Can someone tell me how to say this in Greek with the pronunciation?
Thank you!


----------



## mroma

Thelis na pame sinema to savato? Θέλεις να πάμε σινεμά το Σάββατο?
or
Tha itheles na pame sinema to savato? Θα ήθελες να πάμε σινεμά το Σάββατο?
I prefer the first one.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

mroma said:


> Thelis na pame sinema to savato? Θέλεις να πάμε σινεμά το Σάββατο?
> or
> Tha itheles na pame sinema to savato? Θα ήθελες να πάμε σινεμά το Σάββατο?
> I prefer the first one.


 
thank you!


----------



## pavlo

mroma is right but u can say it quicker if u say " pAme sinemA to sAvato ?"


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

mroma said:


> Thelis na pame sinema to savato? Θέλεις να πάμε σινεμά το Σάββατο?


One very small detail.
I noticed you used "Σ" which is the upper case (capital) of the letter *S*, correct?

So are the weekdays capitalized or not? 
_s*a*vato_ or _S*a*vato_
(isn't _S*a*bbato_ also correct?)


----------



## anthodocheio

"Sabbato" if you want to show how it's written.
"Savato" I suppose shows how it sounds.

And once more, Greeklish is nothing set and a lot confusing, even for native speakers at times..


----------



## Kevman

The days of the week should be capitalized in Greek.  Remember, though, that there are no real rules or standards for writing Greek with the English alphabet (otherwise known as "Greeklish") so there is no 'correct' Greeklish spelling.  I believe it is mostly used for chatting on computers or texting when the proper Greek alphabet is not available, so people just end up improvising whatever seems most convenient to get the idea of the Greek words across.  Sometimes they try to transcribe the way the Greek words sound (e.g. _savato_), and sometimes they try to imitate the way the Greek letters look (e.g. _Sabbato_), and often a somewhat random mixture of the two, but the real Greek word (e.g. _Σάββατο_) is what's important, and any English-alphabet transliteration is a mere approximation meant to suggest it to the reader.


----------



## jazyk

> Θέλεις να πάμε σινεμά το Σάββατο?


I noticed that no preposition was used before σινεμά. I would have said πάμε στο σινεμά, probably wrongly, but can anyone tell me why no preposition was used?


----------



## peri+kleos

> One very small detail.
> I noticed you used "Σ" which is the upper case (capital) of the letter *S*, correct?
> 
> So are the weekdays capitalized or not?
> _s*a*vato_ or _S*a*vato_
> (isn't _S*a*bbato_ also correct?)


Well actually, typically speaking, none of the above is correct. The correct form is Σάββατο. You must not forget that Greek is written only in the greek alphabet not in the latin alphabet.


----------



## Tetina

> jazyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that no preposition was used before σινεμά. I would have said πάμε στο σινεμά, probably wrongly, but can anyone tell me why no preposition was used?
Click to expand...

Not wrong. "Πάμε στο σινεμά" is equally correct but it sounds more specified, like you want to go to a certain cinema (for example, "Πάμε στο σινεμά που είναι δίπλα στο σπίτι μου;"). Without proposition is more indefinite- you don't know the movie or where's the cinema, you just propose an idea.


----------



## mroma

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> One very small detail.
> I noticed you used "Σ" which is the upper case (capital) of the letter *S*, correct?
> 
> So are the weekdays capitalized or not?
> _s*a*vato_ or _S*a*vato_
> (isn't _S*a*bbato_ also correct?)


 
Yes, the weekdays are capitalized in greek.


----------



## jazyk

That's a wonderful explanation, Tetina. Thank you very much.


----------



## Kevman

I might add that omitting the preposition+article in "go" phrases is a common colloquial practice, even when the destination is someplace specific:
Αύριο θα πάω Σαντορίνη.
Το απόγευμα ο Γιάννης γυρίζει σπίτι.


----------

